
AT&T Is Killing One of the Internet's Last Good Things - smacktoward
https://gizmodo.com/at-t-is-killing-one-of-the-internets-last-good-things-1830024166
======
Finnucane
I'm probably going to be spending November watching Kurosawa and Ishiro Honda
movies.

